# Vaccine reactions



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Have your dogs ever had an adverse reaction to a vaccine? Please list reaction, and which vaccine.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry , having problems creating the poll.. I think it's my connection. Please disregard.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, in fact I posted it in "other pets" section regarding Twisters Lepto shot (the thread was titled: Not Doing That Again). He puked his guts out for two days and felt puney on the third one. It was the worst reaction he has had. I am thinking it might be like the seafood allergy each time gets worse.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Added a simple poll for you. If people answer Yes then hopfully they will explain in more detail.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Added a simple poll for you. If people answer Yes then hopfully they will explain in more detail.


Thank you so much, it kept freezing up on me.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, the rabies vaccine gave my dog a little lump at the injection site which resolved after about a month.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

OK now I get to vote in my own poll, thanks again Lisa.

Aiyana reacted, after years of having no problems with vaccines. We still don't know if it was the rabies or DA2PPV. We lost her to AIHA two months later.

Hurley reacted, again not sure which vaccine it was, but it was given the same time Aiyana got hers. His head swelled up like a basketball, he began having seizures shortly after. He also has auto immune problems, IBD and skin issues.

Dream reacted, most likely to the Parvo part of the vaccine, with bloody, mucousy stools for two weeks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The only dog I have had who had a bad reaction was my old Pug, Billie. The vet gave her the bordetella intra-nasal, and she got so sick I thought I might lose her. She had mucous pouring out her eyes and nose, and down her throat, ran a fever and had the shakes. I will never give bordetella to a Pug again.

I do give benedryl now before any shots with lepto in them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes my Dylan had a reaction to the Lyme vaccine.
He would get one every year and every year his reaction would get worse, the last time he had one he couldn't go up stairs for three days and was laying around, so I called his breeder and her vet said he should not get the vaccine ever again. My vet at the time was not happy when he was due for his yearly check up and I said NO Lyme's. So I changed vets and was lucky enough to find a holistic vet.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rabies. Flora got all swollen at the injection site, limped for several hours, and was really lethargic the whole day. It was weird, but she got over it and was fine the next day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Toby had a mild reaction to his bordatella vaccine. He developed a mild case of kennel cough that required extra medication and cough suppressant. The poor little guy sounded like a little goose for a few days.

With our senior golden we are now spacing vaccinations apart. We actually got his lepto booster two weeks ago, will follow up with the 3 years rabies vaccination the week after Christmas and then give him his bordatella if/when we board him. Since we are planning to let him stay with some friends in February for a night we will probably get it before then because they have many dogs, including fosters. Our vet is going to titer test for the other vaccinations (distemper/parvo). He takes the lepto vaccine because we almost lost him to lepto a few years ago. We live near a city lake with lots of wildlife spreading the disease all around us. We hope to never deal with a case of lepto again.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

*Reaction*

Bailey, my first Golden had a reaction to her first Rabies shot---her face swelled up like a balloon. It happend within 2 hours and we had to rush her back to the vet's office. It scared the heck out of me and I think the ride back to the vet was the fastest I have ever driven in my life !!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> The only dog I have had who had a bad reaction was my old Pug, Billie. The vet gave her the bordetella intra-nasal, and she got so sick I thought I might lose her. She had mucous pouring out her eyes and nose, and down her throat, ran a fever and had the shakes. I will never give bordetella to a Pug again.
> 
> I do give benedryl now before any shots with lepto in them.



Are pugs more prone to reaction than goldens? I have never given the bordetella vaccine before because I never board my dogs, but I decided I need to give it to Maya because we go to the dog park. Do you think I should vaccinate her?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dogs have never had a reaction, but my last vet had me give them benedryl about a half hour before - especially for lepto.

I just recently had MacKenzie have her last set of puppy shots, the same time she was getting spayed. I held of on the lepto just because I did not want her to have a reaction as she was having so many other drugs in her system.

My cat did get a lump from her rabies shot, lasted about 8 weeks. It took a couple weeks before it showed up, but the vet verified it was at the injection spot.


----------

